# John Cross are great. How say you



## 117173 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well what can I say john cross motorhomes in my opinion are GREAT they have done it again.
I am so pleased with them I felt I needed to air my opinion just got of the phone to Ian in the work shop and he has been so good that I think he needs a pay rise.

Delivery times are next day I ordered some bit yesterday at 3.30pm and 10 am this morning they are here.

so anyone looking for good advice well john cross is the one.
what say you ??


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> what say you ??


Wish they did Hymer!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

They certainly seem pro active and in touch with the real consumer and what he,s felling. 
I shall certainly serously consider them when wanting to buy again as i feel they will give me a stress free service

Well done JCM 

Phill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

.... and I wish they did Burstner. I wish Burstner did Burstner as a complete package.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish they did Laika too.

They seem to be able to do no wrong on these forums.

Wish they had a branch in Leeds.

Well done JCM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh no!!

Peter will be insufferable for weeks when he sees this!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Makes a change to see someone else doing the advertising for him though!! 8O :lol: :lol: 


Only pulling your leg Peter, and thanks for the excellent prize you have donated for the Global Raffle . . . which can remain our secret for now!!   

Dave


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

I thank my lucky stars they do Swifts 1st class.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> Peter will be insufferable for weeks when he sees this!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Gosh Peter is being generous if it is a new motorhome :wink:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Awwwh! Zeb's now you've BOIIINNNGED he's bound to see it....... :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I thank my lucky stars they do Swifts 1st class.


Hmmm 8O ...except they're on a Fiat...and all that entails


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Telbell said:


> > I thank my lucky stars they do Swifts 1st class.
> 
> 
> Hmmm 8O ...except they're on a Fiat...and all that entails


Nice thread, nice response, then you sour it, it has nothing to do with Fiat, but about good sevice, appreciated by customers and acknowledged by the participating readers bar one.
viator


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

JCM have been servicing my Lunar on a Renault chassis, habitation and base vehicle for the last 2 years and done a first rate job.

Don't say they don't do it until you ask them, you will be surprised.

Alec


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[/quote] Nice thread, nice response, then you sour it, it has nothing to do with Fiat, but about good sevice


> There's plenty of Posts on here on various threads challenging Dealers for continuing to sell x250's knowing full well about the "issues".
> 
> The OP invited comments ("How say you?"). and that's my comment.
> 
> No doubt the Mods will remove my Posts if they are deemed to be in breach of Rules, but looking carefully, I don't think they do.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I guess some people just love doom and gloom

:roll: 


I guess all dealers are in the same boat with X250's so why target one dealer?


Rich...


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

There's definitely space for a friendly MH outlet north of the border.

Good work JCM.  

D.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
I dont want to go off the thread ie "Thanks JCM", but ive read many many threads on here over the past few weeks and no matter what subject people start with someone has to have a moan, a dig or a winge about anything I for 1 am getting a bit fed up with it. 

If you can`t say anything nice please don`t say it at all.

Thats my moan over.

Chris


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

chrisndeb said:


> Hi
> I dont want to go off the thread ie "Thanks JCM", but ive read many many threads on here over the past few weeks and no matter what subject people start with someone has to have a moan, a dig or a winge about anything I for 1 am getting a bit fed up with it.
> 
> If you can`t say anything nice please don`t say it at all.
> ...


Hi

If your post is in responce to this post...

[/quote] Nice thread, nice response, then you sour it, it has nothing to do with Fiat, but about good sevice


> There's plenty of Posts on here on various threads challenging Dealers for continuing to sell x250's knowing full well about the "issues".
> 
> The OP invited comments ("How say you?"). and that's my comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Hi
> I dont want to go off the thread ie "Thanks JCM", but ive read many many threads on here over the past few weeks and no matter what subject people start with someone has to have a moan, a dig or a winge about anything I for 1 am getting a bit fed up with it.


MMmm



> If you can`t say anything nice please don`t say it at all.


Pot and kettle come to mind. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The OP did ask for comments - if you don't like what people say DON'T READ IT and don't prolong the exposure by extending the thread with another negative comment.

Go on, just be nice to Telbell - you don't know what he has been through at the hands of people who still use flawed Fiat bases for motorhomes and don't all tell prospective buyers about the pitfalls awaiting some.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> They certainly seem pro active and in touch with the real consumer and what he,s felling.


Is he in the lumberjack business now then? :lol:

I'm sure they do provide an excellent service but the constant cheeky plugs on here do tend to annoy sometimes.

Having said that, I'd give 'em a try if they did Hymers.

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> I'm sure they do provide an excellent service but the constant cheeky plugs on here do tend to annoy sometimes.


Yup, they do, although he seems to be playing ball just at the moment :roll:

I'm sure the mods have just checked to make sure it's not Peter in disguise :wink:

Well done, JCM.

Gerald


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

For once I agree with Peejay and Gerald :lol: :lol: .
Peter is way way over the top with his plugs on here considering how he consider's this to be the dark side, Don't you Peter ?.
Of course most of his products and service may will be excellent but would be of very little interest to RV'ers :wink: :wink: :wink: .


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > Hi
> > I dont want to go off the thread ie "Thanks JCM", but ive read many many threads on here over the past few weeks and no matter what subject people start with someone has to have a moan, a dig or a winge about anything I for 1 am getting a bit fed up with it.
> 
> 
> ...


AND ANOTHER!
Hi

If your post is in responce to this post...

[/quote] Nice thread, nice response, then you sour it, it has nothing to do with Fiat, but about good sevice


> There's plenty of Posts on here on various threads challenging Dealers for continuing to sell x250's knowing full well about the "issues".
> 
> The OP invited comments ("How say you?"). and that's my comment.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sersol said:


> For once I agree with Peejay and Gerald :lol: :lol: .
> Peter is way way over the top with his plugs on here considering how he consider's this to be the dark side, Don't you Peter ?.
> Of course most of his products and service may will be excellent but would be of very little interest to RV'ers :wink: :wink: :wink: .


Dark side, you have lost me I am afraid.

If you are refering to FUN, I can only say that I support both forums with what I hope are answers to questions ASKED and I also support both forums with paid for advertising.

OAL, as I have said before I cannot be bothered with.

Members have often complained about dealers and manufacturers not being present on forums, can you wonder why when you get comments like this.

I cannot answer a question without my dealerships name being noted, be a bit pointless without.

As to telbell, I answered 'juddergate' many many months ago, and have no intention of rising to his constant 'baiting' of me or Swift. He does not even have a Swift product in any case, he should go back to the dealer he bought it from.

Peter


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> sersol said:
> 
> 
> > For once I agree with Peejay and Gerald :lol: :lol: .
> ...


WOW,Peter has made a post without saying 
"Give us a ring" or "we have for sale"or "don't forget about JCM" :wink: 
Granted Peter you have paid for ads and I am sure that the income from those is very welcome. 
Its the almost constant plugging of JCM that hacks people off,I could be wrong and if I am then I apologise in advance,BUT I cannot think of other "trade member" that plugs quite as much as you.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

It is far easier for someone with a technical query or who is aking for advice to telephone and have a no obligation or cost involvement to get the information they are seeking.

Please remember this is an invitation to discuss with my staff who whilst on the telephone are NOT charging for their time or earning the business any renumeration.

Kindly bear in mind I only respond to questions, although sometimes I get involved in general non MH topics purely as a community member on here

As to other dealers/traders, not noticed any and the only converter on here is Swift, says something, they cant be bothered or are afraid to put their head above the parapet.

Peter


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I dont normally answer this sort of post but feel for once I will.

Yes Peter may hack people off with his give us a ring, we have one in stock and other mentions of JCM.

HOWEVER 

In my opinion he is prepared to get involved on this site when some other dealers just lurk in the background. He trys to help when he can and what does he get in return sarcastic comments. If you ring Peters staff at no cost to yourself but some costing in time to his business you will find polite well informed indivuals willing to help you out. I'm sure a lot of dealers have looked at this forum and thought "There is no way I am answering anything on there as all I will get is flack" 

I have no connection with JCM except the odd purchase in the shop BUT due to his helpfulness and that of his staff I would be willing to not only give Swift a go but to use his dealership if the price was right.

I will now shut up as I'm sure I will get a fair pasting shortly :roll: 

Sonja


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Sonja I agree with you I like JCM as a dealer *and* community member. He and his staff are giving freely of their time with no financial reward other than the satisfaction of a query answered or a job well done, well inmy opinion that is. They answer questions on many subjects not just Swift.
I have nothing whatsoever to do with Peter or JCM or Swift in fact they are millions and millions of miles from me and I do not have a van from them. All I can say is that privately and in postings on threads Peter is a great guy.

PS Forgot, this is my personal opinion, I respect others opinions as well even if they do not coincide with mine.

But I think you will find mine is right..................snigger


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you look at the first reply you will see my only complaint about JCM is that they don't do Hymer. 
Having said that, I defend Peters right to comment on here when someone asks a question and his company can help even if that means he is effectively making a sale. He does, after all pay for advertising on here. 

I would also defend replies from people like Telbell who feel that some dealers continue to be less than honest with potential customers and that converters, 3 years on, are still using a base vehicle which has serious faults rendering some vans virtually unsaleable.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*How many years???????????*



aultymer said:


> 3 years on, are still using a base vehicle which has serious faults rendering some vans virtually unsaleable.


Hi it is to the best of my knowledge 2 years (just feels like 3) or perhaps this is a prophecy  
First thread (I think :roll: ) on the special "characteristics" of the X250 :idea: 
Here>> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-25069-fiat.html 
Regards Catherine


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

> Having said that, I defend Peters right to comment on here when someone asks a question and his company can help even if that means he is effectively making a sale. He does, after all pay for advertising on here.


I think Peter is very helpful to many on this forum and deserves credit. I wouldn't fault him for advising forum members to contact his staff with help with their problems, and I wonder how much time his staff spend on the phone to forum members without any financial gain.
I've PM'd Peter a couple of times for advice in the past and had quick, helpful replies, but have never purchased anything from JCM. But they'll be given a good chance to sell me a M/H if and when I decide to upgrade, because of the effort he puts in to help others.

I know what I'd do if I was criticised for my efforts,


----------



## 110503 (Mar 10, 2008)

Never used Johns Cross Motorhomes but at least they are around when anyone wants to criticise them or thank them and more importantly to give their view on matters when criticised- what more can a company do?
How else other than advertising do they stay in business?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Johns Cross*

Hi

Firstly thanks to the opening poster for pointing out positives about a dealer.

I have not purchased a motorhome from Johns Cross but have telephoned their parts/accessory shop a couple of times and have found the people I spoke to to be bang on in terms of product knowledge and also general attitude. I have also met people from both the motorhome sales team and the Fiamma store at the NEC last year.

I will also say that I recently added similar positive thoughts about Discover at Cannock.

Reference to adverts etc, then I personally do not consider "give us a ring" etc to be over the top in any way. I wonder how many people have phoned and asked the workshop or Fiamma dept for advice etc. I personally had never heard of Johns Cross as a dealer until about 18 months ago via the forum.

Russell


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*jcm, are great, WELL i dont think so.*

I for one dont think your company is so hot peter,twice i have e/mailed your company and never recieved any reply. I come from scotland and last year i wanted to buy a new motor home, after reading a few of your posts i thought they are hundreds of miles away but i,l give them an e/mail and ask what they could offer me and if they would take a part ex and i was prepared to drive down the next day. to have a deal peter, but i never even recieved a reply. ALAN


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: jcm, are great, WELL i dont think so.*



jamiealana said:



> I for one dont think your company is so hot peter,twice i have e/mailed your company and never recieved any reply. I come from scotland and last year i wanted to buy a new motor home, after reading a few of your posts i thought they are hundreds of miles away but i,l give them an e/mail and ask what they could offer me and if they would take a part ex and i was prepared to drive down the next day. to have a deal peter, but i never even recieved a reply. ALAN


Hi Alan,

First I have heard of this, please bear in mind that not all emails actually arive at destination and it does depend on who you sent them to, you may have emailed a redundant email address.

If one does not get a reply, a quick telephone call would have started the ball rolling or you could have easily PM'd me on here querying why.

Peter


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

HI
I am with RedSonja on this, Peter at least has the guts to be up front on this site and seems to handle any issues from members without calling it a day, I am sure not many companies would stay. As said any advice/help comes free which is very refreshing in this day of rip off culture. But no matter you cannot please all the people all the time, give the man a break would you be any different if you had a product for sale!!!!!!!. This is not aimed at anyone just my thoughts.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chausson said:


> HI
> I am with RedSonja on this, Peter at least has the guts to be up front on this site and seems to handle any issues from members without calling it a day, I am sure not many companies would stay. As said any advice/help comes free which is very refreshing in this day of rip off culture. But no matter you cannot please all the people all the time, give the man a break would you be any different if you had a product for sale!!!!!!!. This is not aimed at anyone just my thoughts.


I have to agree with you Ron, we haven't purchased our MH from JCM or indeed had any work done there, but I have to tell you that he has been most helpful via PM if we have had a problem.

Peter keep your chin up chuck and remember the old saying 'you are dammed if you don't and dammed if you do' I know one thing you have been far more helpful to me than a local MH company who are Swift dealers, their only response was if you haven't bought from us we aren't interested.

It would be a shame if you got fed up and left the forum.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Surely we need motorhome manufacturers and dealers just as much as they need us? Without them we'd have nowhere to go for spares, repairs and accessories - or to buy our motorhomes in the first place.

I've never had any dealings at all with Johns Cross, but I've seen Peter on here constantly offering help and suggestions. OK, he wants people to buy stuff from him: that's what he's in business for. But as far as I can see a majority of his input here is purely and simply about trying to help.

I just don't see a problem if he draws attention to what his company has to offer. In fact just the opposite. The relationship between supplier and customer is a fundamental part of just about every aspect of our lives, yet there will always be those who think every supplier is out to cheat them, overcharge them or otherwise take advantage of them. From the evidence I see on here, that's definitely not Peter's way at all.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have no problems with Peters postings at all. I appreciate his presence on this Forum as well as Swifts.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep Peter you keep up the good work you do on here.

I like reading your posts including your adverts too, they are now legendary and part of this forum now.

Richard...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Yep Peter you keep up the good work you do on here.
> I like reading your posts including your adverts too, they are now legendary and part of this forum now.
> Richard...


Thanks Richard,

You made me laugh at that.

Peter


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Brought our Swift from JCM 3 years ago and I have had 3 years of 1st class after sales service.When I found that my sundance had a rotten floor they were 100% in sorting it out. All the staff are extremely knowledgable and helpful. I will certainly be buying from them again


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Now for a real full blown advert!!!!!! I trust I will be excused this one.

If ever you are in Pinner and want a really nice meal

L'Orient 58, High Street Pinner Middlesex.

Chinese, Thai, Japanese and Malaysian cuisine (No MSG used)

www.lorientcuisine.com

Mention my name and the first glass of vino is on me! 
They will not know me as Johns Cross!

Peter Bartlett


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter

I've found you're always offering help, even when there's nothing in it for you and I think you are a very valuable member of the community. I wish more dealers had your presence here. It's not as if you are strong-arming people in to your dealership and prying their chequebooks out of their hands.

Just as I can choose to skip past the relentless negativity of certain of our forum members, so can they skip past anything that they find annoying. I recognise their right to whinge, just as I recognise your right to offer help or point out products you have for sale that may help the poster.

Keep up the good work, ignore the nay sayers and more power to your elbow

D


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Peter, hope i get a free coffee or kon tiki 669 the next time i come in


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

It would do some members well if they got up earlier each morning............

.......then they could be miserable longer. :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Personally - i dont mind JCM putting in the occasional plug here and there as they are at least getting involved when people have a problem as well.

I dont know. In these days when most dealers couldnt give a s..t and one that seems half decent comes along they are still bludgeoned. Theres no pleasing some people.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Now for a real full blown advert!!!!!! I trust I will be excused this one.
> If ever you are in Pinner and want a really nice meal
> L'Orient 58, High Street Pinner Middlesex.
> Chinese, Thai, Japanese and Malaysian cuisine (No MSG used)
> ...


My home is less than a mile from the L'Orient. If that applies to every time I visit the restaurant, It could eat into your profits.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can I just say to add "dealer balance" to this thread, I like Spinney Motors in Cheshire. We've had 2 vans from them and they are good with customer care and their staff are nice people to deal with.

I'm sure JCM have, and continue to, model their company on Spinney, so well done for that!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

buttons said:


> My home is less than a mile from the L'Orient. If that applies to every time I visit the restaurant, It could eat into your profits.


Hi,

Small world isn't it.

Lol what profits! Any way if you do care to enjoy the L'Orient experience, just mention it to Alex, Anka (the pretty blonde one) or Tanya, she is also nice, about the free glass of vino.

If you havent been before, I am sure you will enjoy it.

Fran, your always welcome to a coffee and no need to spend money, you know that!

Regards

Peter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Peter, I love you to! :love8:


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

Tiss only my opinion but I congratulate Peter for being part of this community. I ran my own business, a motor vehicle repair & MOT station for 25 years. I am not sure that I would have been brave enough to be part of a forum where I could be shot at.

Although I think my business offered a very personal and professional service, unfortunately you don't always get it right every time although I am aware that you should.

I think it is a good marketing ploy by Peter, it means he can monitor reaction to his company including those who have a genuine complaint. He is made aware of situations and can then respond, it does lift his profile and I am sure has and will increase his sales.

As a community we also score as JCM are prepared to talk to members regarding Motor Home issues at no cost. Look we even get information regarding restaurant's and offers of a free glass of wine.

I have been impressed with Peter's responses & in the future would talk to JCM when the time comes to replace my motorhome.

Steve


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*JCM*

just to say , i have used Peters company to hire a van on two occasions
prior to purchasing our first van.

we found the service very good and have to say Hats of to Peter for coming on a public forum and offering good advice on various aspects of motorhomes, even when there is no vested interest.

Yes , if he smells a potential sale then fair game ,but give the man a break
at least he is brave enough to show up on here unlike the vast majority of 
suppliers to the trade that are noticeably absent.

Dinger

P.s....i to wish you dealt with Hymer .


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*John Cross are great. How say you?*

Hi All.
At the risk of getting shot down in flames :roll: 
I wish to put a perspective on Telbell's post that has created a 'two camps' thread & not what the OP presumably intended :?

I think when JCM posted Here> 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-569949.html#569949

The following on a members _*'Just about to buy' *_Thread


JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Always put my money where my mouth is and in 50 odd years in business never knowlingly not supplied whats on the tin.


He did leave himself wide open to the contentious question of 'what does a dealer of X250s tell a prospectve buyer' :?:

Re the below statement...I don't know what JCM has or has not previously said :?: 


JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> As to telbell, I answered 'juddergate' many many months ago, and have no intention of rising to his constant 'baiting' of me or Swift. He does not even have a Swift product in any case, he should go back to the dealer he bought it from.


Given that the thread opened with this:-


Hezbez  said:


> I've read lots of the 'Juddergate' posts so this is my biggest concern.
> My question is: When I take it for a test drive how steep a hill whould I try reversing up.
> Also, if it doesn't judder, does that mean it will stay ok, or can the fault develop further down the line? Its a 5 speed, 100 engine.
> Many Thanks


I would have thought it a given that some member incensed at Fiat's conduct over all the 'issues' would ask the exact question that Telbell asked :?

So I have spent another hour of my life on a FiART issue  & 20 more minutes donning my flack jacket :lol: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## rockandroller (Dec 19, 2008)

*john cross motorhomes*

hi
at least jcm is upfront on this website, as other dealers post on here and try and disguise the fact.
if jcm were not very good i'm sure there would be lots of feedback on here to say so.
i live in the northwest and if jcm were near me i'd certainly use them.
i have never met so many people who like to have a good winge about people, and sometimes become quite personnel.
we are all entitled to an opinion, doesn't make it right or wrong.
but thats democracy.
jcm i'm thinking of moving closer to you, and you can surely bet if i had any problems with you i would air them on here.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: john cross motorhomes*



rockandroller said:


> i have never met so many people who like to have a good winge about people, and sometimes become quite personnel.
> we are all entitled to an opinion, doesn't make it right or wrong.
> but thats democracy.


You may form such an opinion, depending on which threads you have read :roll:
But the X250 & dealer involvement issues are very 'winge'able.  
99.9% of the threads on here are not  
Sad that you chose your 1st post to have a winge of your own 8O
If you owned a 'juddering' £40,000+ piece of 'engineering' you may not have waded in with such a judgement.
Regards Catherine


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Ordered a bike rack for a customer from Johns Cross , needless to say it,s here waiting to be fitted on Monday. 10 out of 10 as usual for service and price. 

Keep it up guys :lol: 


Thanks Mark


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
If I may be permitted to post a note dissenting from the high praise being heaped on Peter and his company.
Late last year a member of this group asked about an oven to use in a motorhome and as usual Peter posted a note advertising his products,in this case a Colman folding stove top oven.My Hymer does not have an oven so I was very interested.I signed onto Peter's site and then e-mailed him to find out cost of postage to Dublin Ireland.The reply was a quote of £8 so I paid the full amount and waited.Some time later I got an e-mail to tell me that it would cost quite a bit more than £8 and they would not send it to me.By return I asked the weight and size of the oven to see if I could arrange an alternative delivery or perhaps get it delivered to friends in England and then collect it during our holidays.The only reply I got was to say that my funds had been refunded and the transaction cancelled .
I later noticed that they dont export but many English companies are happy to do business with Ireland so I assumed that when I got the quote they were happy to have my business.
In the great scheme of things its no big deal but I was dissapointed with how I was treated and would not go there again.
Yours X


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bigx said:


> Hi
> If I may be permitted to post a note dissenting from the high praise being heaped on Peter and his company.
> Late last year a member of this group asked about an oven to use in a motorhome and as usual Peter posted a note advertising his products,in this case a Colman folding stove top oven.My Hymer does not have an oven so I was very interested.I signed onto Peter's site and then e-mailed him to find out cost of postage to Dublin Ireland.The reply was a quote of £8 so I paid the full amount and waited.Some time later I got an e-mail to tell me that it would cost quite a bit more than £8 and they would not send it to me.By return I asked the weight and size of the oven to see if I could arrange an alternative delivery or perhaps get it delivered to friends in England and then collect it during our holidays.The only reply I got was to say that my funds had been refunded and the transaction cancelled .
> I later noticed that they dont export but many English companies are happy to do business with Ireland so I assumed that when I got the quote they were happy to have my business.
> ...


Hi,

The charges made by our local post office for postage to Ireland are extremely high due to not only the weight of the item but also the cubic volume and in many cases make the transaction totally uneconomic.

With the volume and variations of the items we stock, it is impossible to know exactly how much non UK postage would cost and at £8 was a pure guestimate at the time.

This is apart from the time taken by having to go to the post office in Battle as it would not fall into the Post Office bulk delay collection from our premises.

Due to this our website will not accept any orders for delivery outside the UK Mainland and in addition will only accept orders for delivery to the cardholders address for fraud protection

It is our policy to immediately refund any monies paid to us for orders we cannot fulfill, they can always be paid should the purchaser wish, far better to refund money which is not ours than leave it in obeyance waiting for instructions, mistakes and errors can then happen with consequent problems.

A simple telephone call would have sufficed if you had wished to have the order delivered to a UK address.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bigx 
This is not just JohnsCrossMotorHomes.

We deal with English firms re clocks.
The postage on a normal mail package can sometime be more than what the package is worth.

Get a Courier service to deliver.
Much cheaper.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:



> This is not just JohnsCrossMotorHomes.
> We deal with English firms re clocks.
> The postage on a normal mail package can sometime be more than what the package is worth.
> Get a Courier service to deliver.
> Much cheaper.


Hi Nora,

Been there, done that, the prices for courier are astro, we handle up to 500 orders a week post and courier and our account is combined with another distributor within our group and they dispatch just as many so we have plenty of purchasing power!!

Small packet airmail no problem 1 - 1.5kg OK, larger bulkier items, not worth the cost unfortunately.

Peter


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: john cross motorhomes*



1happy said:


> rockandroller said:
> 
> 
> > i have never met so many people who like to have a good winge about people, and sometimes become quite personnel.
> ...


Catherine,

Are you not in danger of over stating your anti Fiat opinions , you do not now own a Fiat. Lots of us do and are quite happy with the vehicle. I have a Fiat car not my first, and will have another when the time comes.

I took time visit JCM. and am happy to say the site is well run well stocked and the staff are very helpful, I have spoken to Peter at length I like the man, and my next MH will be a Swift and JCM will have first refusal.

I also gave my time to visit Swift with others, in response to Peter Smith's 
request for a swift customer meeting. Okay I had the time that others may not but we were there to represent all Swift customers, and it clear when the subject of dealers was raised that JCM were high on the list of dealers proven to give good service their customers.

So, have fun with your Merc. be happy as your username suggests, and rest of us will enjoy life and not get too wound up over nothing.

Best wishes,

Les.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I know Peter.

We now order mostly from USA. 
Still cheaper than buying here in Ireland.

On the last package we got from England we paid Custom tax.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: ?????????*



fransgrandad said:


> Catherine,
> Are you not in danger of over stating your anti Fiat opinions , you do not now own a Fiat. Lots of us do and are quite happy with the vehicle. I have a Fiat car not my first, and will have another when the time comes.
> 
> I took time visit JCM. and am happy to say the site is well run well stocked and the staff are very helpful, I have spoken to Peter at length I like the man, and my next MH will be a Swift and JCM will have first refusal.
> ...


Hi Les.
I am as you point out no longer a X250 owner & yes I do try to be happy...or as happy as one can be having lost thousands of pounds & umpteen fruitless hours talking to Fiat about my faulty vehicle. :roll: 
However I shall spend a few more minutes on a couple of points.
1/* I never mentioned Swift,* so I am not sure why you mention them several times in response to my post 8O 
2/Regarding JCM.. *I have never questioned his customer service quality*, I was following up a thread that had come under fire for daring to ask a question  
3/Re your final paragraph and "not get too wound up over nothing" 8O 
If you refer to the X250 'issues' then I and plenty of others do not feel they are nothing :?: 
I also offer my best wishes and am glad that you and others are problem free.....but think the bigger picture is that not everyone is & what exactly has been done for them by Fiat?
Finally you are right I will have fun with my Merc & be happy, but that doesn't stop me being concerned about the owners who are 'juddering' just like the owners who needed 'scuttlegate' solutions & got one because of questions asked :? (albeit a bit of a 'mend & make' do fix  ).
Regards Catherine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never been to JCM, they are situated about 200 miles from us and we try to avoid the London area if possible!

I have however benefitted from the willingness of Peter to get involved with the forum. he has offered advice and suggestions from which I have benefitted and yet had nothing from me.

I am pleased to record my grateful thanks for his willingness to be involved in the forum, in the same way that we have all found it helpful that Swift are keen to be involved JCM has added another dimension to the forum. Without Peter's involvement IMHO the forum would be a much less valuable resource.

The involvement of such companies as Swift and JCM restores faith in the idea of customer service and I know for a fact that if / when we decide to change our MH (which will not be for some considerable time I am afraid), JCM would feature on our (very) shortlist of places to visit, in the same way that Swift would continue to feature highly in our desirable manufacturers list.

By being involved in such an open manner these organisations are opening themselves up to the possibility that they will be on the sharp end of negative comments in a public place, it speaks highly of their confidence in what they are doing that they are prepared to accept such a possibility. Customer service is important and these companies recognise that and certainly "go the extra mile" for their customers - even when the customer is a long way from their premises, has not purchased from them and only wants advice.

Thank you.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you Peter for all your general tips and sensible comments, how can we persuade you to take an interest in Hymer! We do need a reliable dealer here!! Although that place in Swindon has done any warranty work for us satisfactorily but we have to pay them and then Hymer Germany reinburse us.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cocoa said:


> Thank you Peter for all your general tips and sensible comments, how can we persuade you to take an interest in Hymer! We do need a reliable dealer here!! Although that place in Swindon has done any warranty work for us satisfactorily but we have to pay them and then Hymer Germany reinburse us.


Hi,

We are quite happy to service most makes of MH's but obviously warranty work on non Swift products is a contentious issue.

The habitation appliance side should not be a problem as many appliances are common to Swift, such as Truma, Dometic etc and we are service agents for these manufacturers and cary out warranty rectification in the normal way.

It does not matter that you did not buy the MH from us.

As regards other converters, we stick to Swift, we get the back up which is what matters, we have now added AutoCruise to our range of new MH's.

Peter


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: john cross motorhomes*



fransgrandad said:


> 1happy said:
> 
> 
> > rockandroller said:
> ...


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hiya, Catherine,

Maybe I should have given you the last word, you know hell ‘hath no fury and all that. But……. Maybe you misunderstood my intentions, okay, that's my fault.

I, like yourself lost money by changing a motorhome because I had no faith in the vehicle, (habitation body not Fiat) got cross, chucked all the toys out of the pram, and what good did that do ? nothing, what I was trying to say was don’t beat your self up, it is not worth it.

As things have turned out I guess I would have lost the money anyhow in this current financial mess we find our selves in, no consultation!

Swift.
Every one kept telling me crap service was all I could expect, the caravan/motorhome industry was little more than a “cottage industry” and not to be compared to other sections of the automotive business, that was not an answer I was willing to accept.

I have and will in my own way challenge that view, and while some organisations still have their heads in the sand, N.C.C. for example. Swift are actively working toward better service levels which will benifit all motorhome users. The users meeting that Peter organised was a big step in that direction. The “Others” are aware of the general goodwill Swift have generated, and will have to offer better service.

Did you see the link to the Auto Trail on line contact form? Because I have the time I will support Peter Smith in any way I can, in the belief that that will benefit myself and other M/H owners which is why I made the effort to attend the meeting.

Johns Cross, the report that started all this.
Some dealers are let’s say not as good as we the customer, might reasonably expect. Again because I had the time and opportunity I went to see if it was as good as Peter would have us believe.
IT IS.

Fiat. 
So, what has all that to do with Fiat? Because I too, have and had problems with my X250 I set out to get answers to the things that bothered me, the immediate issues are dealt with, and I am satisfied that Fiat professional are just that professional, and all the pending “issues” will be dealt with.

Water Ingress.
What we have to keep in mind that the basic vehicle is a commercial chassis designed to operate on several continents and under all sorts of conditions. White van man will do more miles in a month than the average M/H will cover in a year. Water on the engine will dry out, in time the engine will be dirty and oily and provide it’s own protection. Rusty injectors more serious for vehicles spending most of their life idle, Fiat have provided a solution. 

Clutch Judder.
Jury still out on that one, my last conversation with Fiat (last week) concerned engine mounts, until that work is done I can say no more. At the moment it does not spoil my overall enjoyment of the vehicle. 

Beating up Fiat UK at every opportunity will not help. Swift are on the case and have more clout than I, and as I say at this time I am content with the replies I have had from Fiat, if that changes I will let them know!

Go on then, you can have the last word, be gentle.

Les.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> It is far easier for someone with a technical query or who is aking for advice to telephone and have a no obligation or cost involvement to get the information they are seeking.
> 
> Please remember this is an invitation to discuss with my staff who whilst on the telephone are NOT charging for their time or earning the business any renumeration.
> 
> ...


I have read Peters comments since I have been a subscriber to this forum.
As he says, he is always willing to answer a question and, if he plugs his business in doing so then, good luck. That's called enterprise.
It doesn't "hack me off" and I don't like someone else telling the world that I and everyone else is so "hacked off".


----------

